# Tankmates for a 125 gal tank



## dreamhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

I am upgrading my tank to a 125 gal. Presently I have 2 blood parrots, a rope fish, gold gourami and common pleco that I am putting in the new tank. I also want to add a fire eel....do you think I have room in the new tank for a few more fish or am I at capacity? If I have room for a few more fish what do you suggest that I add?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

You can get a small fire eel but as soon as he gets bigger and he will any thing smaller then his mouth will be toast.


----------



## dreamhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't think fire eels have mouths large enough to try and eat blood parrots or things like severums or large angelfish or anything like that do they? I wonder if clown loaches would do ok? My lfs has a fire eel in with blood parrots, silver dollarsand angelfish and I think hey also have one in a tank of discus


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

dreamhunter1 said:


> I don't think fire eels have mouths large enough to try and eat blood parrots or things like severums or large angelfish or anything like that do they? I wonder if clown loaches would do ok? My lfs has a fire eel in with blood parrots, silver dollarsand angelfish and I think hey also have one in a tank of discus


If the fish are bigger then him it would be ok but they can grow big fast . Do some research then its up to you.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

The eel should be fine. They are not that aggressive. They just do what any other fish will do swallow what they can. Their mouths are not that big even on 2'+ fire eels they have sort of small mouths


----------

